# Basement remodel



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2006)

We moved into our home three years ago and the basement had been partially finished by the previous owners. They did a good job on the basics-insulation, pressure treated bottom plates, proper vapor barrier on the exterior walls, etc...but it was a pretty basic job with the usual crappy drop ceiling/fluorescent tube lights, and exposed girder and steel lolly columns. There was no carpeting-just throw rugs. We wanted to create a true living space that would be a combination office, playroom, and family room. Since our home is a one story two bedroom ranch it nearly doubled our space. Here are some pictures of the project:

This was after I demoed an interior partition wall. You can see the old basement window which I replace with a larger unit and the sump pump enclosure in the corner which has been incorporated into a built-in entertainment center:










This is one of my favorite new features-I got three of these windows (brand new in the plastic) on Craigslist for $50!









Since the back of the house faces south it brightens up the basement a lot plus it will provide egress in an emergency.

Looks much better after a little spackle and paint:



















I had to drop the ceiling a bit because this area is right below the kitchen and the drain line hangs below the floor joists. I figured it would be a lot easier if I did some sort of panelized ceiling so that if something needs to be accessed, it's a matter of pulling a few nails and sliding the panels out rather than ripping up drywall. It's coming out even better than I thought it would. The panels are Georgia Pacific faux beadboard-I nailed some braces to the back to stiffen them which seems to work well. The panels just slide in through the front:









These are the built in bookshelves-they still need a lot of trim work:









This is where the TV will go-the plate is a nifty little gadget they make for wall mount TVs. It has a surge protected 15A duplex receptacle and a portal for cable, HDMI, etc... To the left and right of the entertainment center (as well as below the TV) will be built in shelves/cabinets. I was thinking of using a large piece of slate to cover the area below the TV for a kind of "hearth" effect.









The stairs sure look different-I have to find a new way to bring wood into the house now for our wood burning furnace on the utility side-tromping through the mud to the woodshed and down the steps is out of the question:









The "office" area:









The dog has only known hardwood his whole life-he likes carpet 









More pictures to come once it's actually finished-which should be soon. After that it will be onto the baby's nursery-she arrives in October and our desks used to occupy what will be her room. Then after that the real fun begins-behind the finished walls lies the utility area which also contains what will become my shop! I'll be making the most of storage on that side for tools, winter clothes (currently stored in the attic), hunting/fishing/camping gear, and a laundry area for my wife. Last winter I built a pantry under the steps and put a chest freezer in down there so food storage is pretty good already.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

It's looking good! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Most excellent!


----------



## JanelleRMV (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done, sir. I love the bead-boarding practical and adds some much needed texture, if that catches the southern light you were talking about it's going to really brighten up the room!


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

love the beadboard idea on the ceiling .. may steal that idea ...


----------

